# Lower Keys



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone been down there lately. We are going down to Sugarloaf on the 14th. We were down last year the weekend after mini season and the pink jellyfish were everywhere, all week..made snorkeling for the kids miserable. I've been down there a lot over the years and have never seen them that bad. Just wondering if they are back in force again this year???


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just got back from a week in Big Pine. Only got to use the boat for 4 of the 8 days due to the storm and winds, but didn't have a problem with them out back or at looe key. Hope that helps.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I was there for that as well... Really sucked! It was bad here as well.
Im going back the same time this year and like you, are not looking forward to a repeat.


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, it was such a bummer last year I took the kids out to Looe Key and a few other spots and although the water was clear they were so busy dodging jellies I dont think they really got to enjoy the scenery. My son and I did quite a bit of spearfishing and we were pushing the jellies out of the way with the pole spears while hunting.

Cuttrunner- you gonna be down there same time?? We will be at Sugarloaf KOA campground July 14-20.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

This year we'll be there aug 13 -?
Wifes b day..


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

Well the keys trip was great. truck and boat ran great, decent visibility for snorkeling, caught a bunch of snapper on rod-n-reel, and shot a bunch with the pole spears and speargun. Looe Key was beautiful as always and full of lobster this year. NO JELLYFISH were seen or more importantly felt all week. Jumped 2 decent tarpon in incoming tide Wed. night and saw a bunch more. Only problem all week was my ice machine quit one night but problem resolved and had ice for the next day. Overall a great trip....wish I was still there.


----------

